# What do you thing should be the #1 item fixed in the next R15 update?



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

The R15 has made a huge amount of progress over the 10 months since it's been released. I think we need to give credit to the R15 development team for that progress. Yet....if you know me you know the "yet" was coming...there still are some major problems. So...a question to all R15 owners. What is your #1 issue with the R15 that you would like to see fixed in the next release? The new fall TV viewing season is approaching fast and what do you want changed before the season starts?

I have tried to include all of the possible answers I could come up with in the poll, but I know I missed some items that are critical to some members. In that event, please answer "other" and post a reply to this thread detailing your #1 issue.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

I voted other. like to see dual buffers


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

It has come a long way ! I too give it a thumbs up now.

If they increased or removed the limits and tweaked the SL logic a bit, I would be content.

Of course there are many small tweaks I would like to see but if it stays as stable as it is now and fixes the SL's and the limits I would be happy enough. I am not looking for a DirecTiVo clone.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

This was a toughie for me. There are some sticklers that I would like to see get resolved, but haven't REALLY affected me personally (e.g. I've yet to hit any of the limits that the unit has). I ended up voting for the first run/repeat issue - that's the one that hits me the most frequently that I actually care about. The missing guide data is annoying, but not a show-stopper for me.

As for things like dual live buffers, yeah, I would LOVE to see that implemented, but I don't see it happening for a while yet, if at all. There are two reasons for that. First, that's gotta be a biggie to fix. Second, not having two live buffers isn't really a "bug". It's done by design. I would have liked a different design, but that's another show. Right now they appear to be in "bug fixing mode" which is very different than "enhancement mode." Oh, sure, if there's a quick enhancement that's not too hard to implement, you'll no doubt see something like that get thrown in there, but getting two live buffers doesn't strike me as one of them.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

I went for the First Run/Repeat logic working correctly, but dual buffers is a close second.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

I feel the first run logic would be the most important update to be addressed. Right behind that or possibly in that same update, I would like to see category sort searches corrected. I know were just wishful thinking here but these updates would be great. I do agree since last December when I received my R-15 it really has come a long and improved way!!!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

First Run/Repeat for me here. It causes me issues when I travel which in September I will be doing allot of.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I also voted first run/repeat.

However, a deeper issue is the instability of the unit associated with such actions as searches and autorecords, and with approaching or reaching limits. While I don't make much use of either of those actions, doing so does still seem to cause deeper problems within the R15, and correcting that underlying stability (with or without fixing the symptom problem) would seem to be more important than fixing any single symptom problem.

I fully agree with the comment about fixing the problems before the new viewing season starts.

And I would certainly like to see dual buffers, but that has been discussed to death already.

Carl


----------



## joemmcg (May 29, 2006)

Voted for series/rerun fix but really want enhancement for dual buffers!


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

If I had SL problems, I would have voted that way, but I don't. My BIGGEST problem is the TDL limits. That's what's wrong with this poll and a few others. Different people have different problems, depending not only on their particular machine, but on how they use it.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

psweig said:


> If I had SL problems, I would have voted that way, but I don't. My BIGGEST problem is the TDL limits. That's what's wrong with this poll and a few others. Different people have different problems, depending not only on their particular machine, but on how they use it.


That's true, but you need to address the issues that causes your user community the most consternation - it's the way these things work. They're going to look for the biggest bang for the buck for one of these fixes. If one fix is the biggest one for 60% of your user base, and another problem is the biggest for say 10% of your user base, then, all other things being equal, fixing the first problem first is what you really need to do. Doesn't make it fair for that 10%... but that's the way most s/w shops operate. That's why I think a poll like this is valid - it lets the developers know which problems the user community sees as the most urgent to fix.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

1st run/repeat logic. however what do ya'll mean by limits? what limits?


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

Lantian said:


> 1st run/repeat logic. however what do ya'll mean by limits? what limits?


100 TDL
50 SL


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

What about the..."I can't find a signal (heavy rain) and so I'm going not going to let you watch your favorite already recorded show."


and not lets forget...."what was that zip code you entered for your local weather and the cities of all your family?"


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

1st Run/Repeat logic. What else would be the primary operation of a DVR?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

VaJim said:


> What about the..."I can't find a signal (heavy rain) and so I'm going not going to let you watch your favorite already recorded show."
> 
> and not lets forget...."what was that zip code you entered for your local weather and the cities of all your family?"


I do realize that there are many issues with the R15. My point of this thread was to hopefully let the development folks know what was the biggest issue we wanted solved. jpl hit it, see his/her post above.

Bottom line is, before the new fall season starts, what would the majority of R15 customers on this forum like to see fixed?


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

100 tdl what? what are tdl?

what are 100 sl?


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

TDL = To Do List
SL = Series Link


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

ah yes more than 100 tdl. especially during the season runs of my fav network shows


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I do realize that there are many issues with the R15. My point of this thread was to hopefully let the development folks know what was the biggest issue we wanted solved. jpl hit it, see his/her post above.
> 
> Bottom line is, before the new fall season starts, what would the majority of R15 customers on this forum like to see fixed?


Thanks... and it is "his"  Oh, and I'm pretty surprised by the results. Not sure how big of a sample set we're talking here, but that's still a pretty conclusive result. One thing I've learned as a developer - users will surprise you. Things that you think are so critical turn out to be non-starters for them, and vice-versa.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Man, it must be later than I thought. I guess if I actually looked at the bottom of the poll that showed the number of votes I would be able to determine the sample size


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't do as much recording as most of those who have participated with this survey. The SL problem should be a top priority, but the searching for satellite display on a recorded program is my strongest complaint.:icon_lame Also since my D10 has an auto tune feature they should already have the software to add it to the R15 making it a fairly easy fix.:read: 

Ian


----------



## khajath (Feb 18, 2006)

At the level that I'm using it, I'm very happy with my R15. I had so much problem with the box when I first got it a year ago. But the box has came a long way, and is a very good box now. The only anoyance that I got is the box keep forgetting the zipcode in my active portal, so I keep having to enter my zipcode everytime I check for weather. 

Since I never use the dual buffer, I would take the R15 over the R10 and UTV any day.

Enjoy both my R15 and HR20.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mailiang said:


> The SL problem should be a top priority, but the searching for satellite display on a recorded program is my strongest complaint.:icon_lame


Plus one would think that particular problem would take maybe an hour or two of coding to fix. If watching recording don't display message. What, one if statement?


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

I think reliability to the point where I rarely if ever have to use the reset button to unfreeze the system or get rid of an annoying bug like the list screen not showing up immediately. Even with 10D3 I been able to crash my R15 my neighbors and my parents system using the following technique.

To crash your R15 following these directions:
Goto Active channel
Set Zip code for weather.
The R15 will allow you to add weather for 5 additional cities
Add 5 cities does not matter which.
Now pick a city for Lottery results.
Ok your done with active channel.
Now move on to programming.
Just simply get your to-do list to 99 or 100.
Now go through the program and start to exceed the threshold of your to-do list.
When given the option to delete something off your to-do list delete it in favor of your new selection. Now do this about 10 times.
At this point the R15 will be close to its breaking point.
I am pretty sure no matter what you do after this you won't make it through the week without the need to reset for some reason or another.

Keith


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

klwillis said:


> Even with 10D3 I been able to crash my R15 my neighbors and my parents system using the following technique.


No offense, but I highly doubt anyone actually using the R-15 would come close to repeating that absurd process under normal circumstances. Do this 5 times, do that 10 times....

Has it lockup for you during normal usage if you even have an R-15 ?


----------



## KevinPublic (Mar 31, 2006)

Personally, I'd like to see something like Direct2Go put into production. If they're going to leave a hard limit of 100Gb of storage on the box, I want some way of pulling programs off (and possibly putting them back) DIGITALLY. I didn't spend money on a nice television and DirecTV so I could back stuff off using a VCR.

I have 3 televisions in my house. It doesn't make sense that the machine I recorded a program on is the only one I can watch it on. DirecTV would make a boatload of money on DVRs if they could make recorded programs more portable. It would certainly encourage people to buy more than one DVR.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I voted for limits.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I voted other. I need it to stop deleting shows while I'm watching them if the KAM is exceeded.

Stability and anything that distrupts viewing is highest on my list.

For whatever reason, the biggies by forum statndards-- first run/repeat issues and tdl/sl limits -- simply haven't hurt me yet.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ApK said:


> I voted other. I need it to stop deleting shows while I'm watching them if the KAM is exceeded.
> 
> Stability and anything that distrupts viewing is highest on my list.
> 
> For whatever reason, the biggies by forum statndards-- first run/repeat issues and tdl/sl limits -- simply haven't hurt me yet.


Did you have that happen again?


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Bobman said:


> No offense, but I highly doubt anyone actually using the R-15 would come close to repeating that absurd process under normal circumstances. Do this 5 times, do that 10 times....
> 
> Has it lockup for you during normal usage if you even have an R-15 ?


Its always good to have user push the system to its limits just to see where it will break.
If I didn't own the R15 I wouldn't have a reason to post in this Forum.

Keith


----------



## dppluta (Feb 3, 2006)

I vote for the RF Remote function to be activated.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I voted "other". I would first and foremost vote for fixing the frequent lockups/freezing and the dreaded "black screen" that sometimes occurs when playing back a recorded show. It's annoying when the unit locks up during a recording as you are viewing it and you even lose what was already recorded. Dual buffers as have been mentioned by many would be great. Getting the Caller ID feature to actually work would be one I'd like, but I know that would be considered trivial.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

MercurialIN said:


> I voted "other". I would first and foremost vote for fixing the frequent lockups/freezing and the dreaded "black screen" that sometimes occurs when playing back a recorded show. It's annoying when the unit locks up during a recording as you are viewing it and you even lose what was already recorded. Dual buffers as have been mentioned by many would be great. Getting the Caller ID feature to actually work would be one I'd like, but I know that would be considered trivial.


I'm beginning to sound like a broken record here by posting this all over. But I must ask, MercurualIN, have you performed a Reset Everything or a Down Arrow/Rec reformat since you received 10C8 or 10D3? I know this forces you to loose all recordings and SL but I have yet to hear from anyone that has stated this does not fix the problems you mention, at least that I can remember. Many of us have never experienced these problems even with fully loaded units both SL and MYVOD wise.

Earl, Is this a problem that still exists in 10D3?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm beginning to sound like a broken record here by posting this all over. But I must ask, MercurualIN, have you performed a Reset Everything or a Down Arrow/Rec reformat since you received 10C8 or 10D3? I know this forces you to loose all recordings and SL but I have yet to hear from anyone that has stated this does not fix the problems you mention, at least that I can remember. Many of us have never experienced these problems even with fully loaded units both SL and MYVOD wise.
> 
> Earl, Is this a problem that still exists in 10D3?


Does anyone else hear an echo in here? :lol:


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Admittedly no, I last did the reformat that you mentioned when the unit had 103F I believe it was, the version on the model 300 before the last two upgrades, after tech support "assured" me that it was the definitive fix for lockups/freezing. I gave up several movies I'd recorded because I felt they should know if that was the answer for that particular problem. All I got for my effort was a lot of lost movies. I do intend to try the down arrow/rec reformat again once I get through the movies I now have saved. And if indeed it does fix the problems I mentioned that would be great. Almost forgot the reformat I was told to do was the down arrow/rec reformat.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

klwillis said:


> Even with 10D3 I been able to crash my R15 my neighbors and my parents system using the following technique.


Why manufacture problmes?


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Did you have that happen again?


I actually did have it happen once again in 10c8, just last Sunday during a Columbo marathon. :-(
While I haven't actually had it happen under the new software yet, Earl had commented that 'it was a known issue and they are working on it' AFTER he had posted the announcement of 10d3, so I'm assuming that it's not fixed. If anyone knows differently let me know and I'll start complaining about the more minor issues.


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

Here would be my list:

(1) Fix the jump back button. Consistent 6 seconds, not variable. Enough with the jump back, play a second of video, jump forward 2 seconds nonsense.

(2) Fix the black screen bug which was introduced with 10C8 (oddly the same time the background buffer was implemented). A quick pause/unpause fixes the glitch, but this one needs to be fixed.

(3) Remember the 'pause point' in the newly created live buffer. Otherwise the feature is pretty close to useless (who wants to rewind all the time back to where you left off?).

(4)Dual buffers. Download VOD content when the IRD isn't being used. 


Fix these things and continue to improve stability and the R15 gets my thumbs up.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

ApK said:


> I actually did have it happen once again in 10c8, just last Sunday during a Columbo marathon.


That marathon was great !!!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Earl, Is this a problem that still exists in 10D3?


Sadly it does still exist as it just happened to me too !!!

I just posted in another thread a couple minutes ago that I have no problems since 10D3 then WAM got the black screen during a recording. I didnt have to reset just pressed stop then the previous button to take me back.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I didnt have to reset just pressed stop then the previous button to take me back.


Yeah, it's annoying, but relatively easy to recover. That's why I'll take it with the increased stability over previous versions.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Sadly it does still exist as it just happened to me too !!!
> 
> I just posted in another thread a couple minutes ago that I have no problems since 10D3 then WAM got the black screen during a recording. I didnt have to reset just pressed stop then the previous button to take me back.


Earl said in another theard that the issue wasn't fully identified until 10D3 so we won't see the full fix untill the next release.


----------



## jfny (Aug 19, 2006)

cybok0 said:


> I voted other. like to see dual buffers


Is this possible to do with a software update or is the single buffer limited by hardware?


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

I chose First Run logic. It seems to me that if you fixed the First/Run repeat logic the importance of expanding the limits on TDL would be reduced for most people. Doesn't help others though.

I am a transplant from DVR from Time Warner cable and I have to say the boxes/software they provide is much nicer overall. The biggest thing I see in comparison (and this is just a conveinience thing) is that when you fast forward and hit play the system jumps back a number of seconds that is dependent on the speed you were fast forwarding. Having had that in Time Warner, it is very difficult to use the R15 (yes I do use the 6sec jump back when stopping FF, it should just be handled by the software better IMHO).

My 2c
Thanks


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

eperrone said:


> (yes I do use the 6sec jump back when stopping FF, it should just be handled by the software better IMHO).


It would also be nice if the 6 sec jump back was consistently 6 secs and not 1 or 2 or 4 or...... Sometimes it seems like it jumps back only a half a sec. :nono2:


----------

